
Pressure mounts on Facebook and Google to stop anti-vax conspiracy theories - JBiserkov
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/14/18225439/facebook-google-anti-vax-conspiracy-theories-pressure
======
towaway1138
Is this even beneficial? I was exposed to the "conspiracy theory" known as
phrenology as a teenager. Yeah, it was kind of embarrassing to have a teacher
point out that the whole thing was bullshit. But it also pretty much
inoculated for a lifetime against this sort of thing.

------
luckylion
I don't know how big the anti-vax problem actually is in the US, but it feels
a bit like "hey, here's a group we can all agree has stupid ideas, let's all
shit on them and come together".

Using Google & FB to actively manipulate (parts of) the population and censor
content seems like a door we don't want to open. Next up: smokers. People who
think taxation is theft. Whoever my political opponent is.

